# Jonsered 920 any good?



## flipjack (May 9, 2004)

I've found a used Jonsered 920 at a pawn shop for $350 Canadian (~$255 U.S.). How old is this saw and is it any good? I'm planning on building a chainsaw mill and I'm looking for a used saw big enough to do the job. Any advice anyone could give would be appreciated.


----------



## Lawn Masters (May 9, 2004)

The Jonsered 920
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...978c3a7282ea31d688256b6b001c6e89?OpenDocument

This link should tell you a lot about the saw's specs and you might know a little about that model already, I've been interested in that model for a while, I just never bought one due to a small shortage, my wallet seemed to be empty all the time so I didnt buy one, I might someday but I just dont know yet.
Hope yours serves you well, it should be a decent milling saw, while its no match for an 088 or 3120 model in the milling area, its good for light milling and things under 36" IMO.


----------



## rbtree (May 10, 2004)

I bought one new back around 1987..it was a great saw! Traded it to Dennis Greffard two years ago for mods which he did to my 3120.


----------



## flipjack (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bill G (May 11, 2004)

I believe this is a picture of Dennis running a 920. Please correct me if I am wrong (which I probably am)

Bill

Jonsrered


----------



## flipjack (May 14, 2004)

That is truly insane! I suppose he cut half way through rolled it & cut the other side huh?


----------



## Whistler (May 22, 2004)

hi flipjack

I have two , and frankly preferred the 90 and 910's over the 920 . The 920 has a terrible air filtration system and no compression release so expect a hard starting saw especially when its cold . Also , the muffler is quite restrictive , must be an epa thing , and I feel the asking price is too high as I paid $200 U.S. for mine (like new) . And by the way , my sons Walkerized 372 cuts circles around it , hands down !....... Jon


----------



## Jacob J. (May 23, 2004)

The 920 is a fine saw, built for torque, not speed. The filtration system on the 920 is better than the 90 and 901 by a long shot, the 901 was famous for ingesting saw dust. 

The 920 is a very good saw for saw milling, the engine stands up to a lot of abuse, a lot more than a 372 will. I own several of both.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Sep 14, 2013)

Unless that is a replacement bar, the saw has not cut a lot of wood. (You can still read red) THe red writing on the bars rarely last past 15-20 tanks of fuel. 

If you can see it , start, run it, I wouldn't hesitate to get it.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 14, 2013)

necro-poster


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Sep 14, 2013)

HA!!!! Look at the exchange rate for us-Canadian... Make me wanna throw up...


----------



## thomas1 (Sep 14, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> necro-poster



At least Bill posted a good picture.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 25, 2013)

Oliver1655 said:


> Unless that is a replacement bar, the saw has not cut a lot of wood. (You can still read red) THe red writing on the bars rarely last past 15-20 tanks of fuel.
> 
> If you can see it , start, run it, I wouldn't hesitate to get it.



I hope you realize you brought up a post from over 9 years ago........................................


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 25, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> At least Bill posted a good picture.



At one time someone ID'd the logger in that photo as Dennis Cahoon?????


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Sep 25, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> At one time someone ID'd the logger in that photo as Dennis Cahoon?????



Yes, that's me bucking a sugar pine with a 910 jonsered


----------



## Sourdough54 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Bars for a 920*

According to the acresinternet site the 920 uses the 10 mm Jonsered bar mount (Oregon # D024) which is hard to come by. The Oregon D196 will also work, but the selection is limited (max 24”, although if you really dig you can find a few 27” / 28”).

I recently adapted a large Husky mount (D009) to fit my old 801 with about 15 minutes of file work. What might be an even a better solution is to use a Stihl bar mount with an adapter (link below).

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/244840.htm


----------



## kennywayne333 (Jan 9, 2015)

flipjack said:


> I've found a used Jonsered 920 at a pawn shop for $350 Canadian (~$255 U.S.). How old is this saw and is it any good? I'm planning on building a chainsaw mill and I'm looking for a used saw big enough to do the job. Any advice anyone could give would be appreciated.


I had two from the 80s 84 was the newest great saw cut anything you would like parts are getting hard to find not much-needed work on them they just keep cutting fitter are not to be frond anywhere


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2015)

Sourdough54 said:


> *Bars for a 920*
> 
> According to the acresinternet site the 920 uses the 10 mm Jonsered bar mount (Oregon # D024) which is hard to come by. The Oregon D196 will also work, but the selection is limited (max 24”, although if you really dig you can find a few 27” / 28”).
> 
> ...



It usually is just about widening the slot of the D009, and 10mm is a nominal number - it usually is a bit less. The saws made after some point in 1987 came with the D009 mount, as production was transferred from the Partner factory to the Husky one (Jonsered(s) didn't make any saws after 1979).


----------



## CHRISTIAN RICE (Jun 20, 2020)

I got one for sale


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 20, 2020)

I’m thinking the 910e must be a decent saw most of the ones I see are run hard. I gave one to my son he likes jreds. I gave him a complete parts saw today. He likes jreds to bust my chops because I like huskys.


----------



## TRTermite (May 16, 2022)

This will be the third time this thread has been dug out of the cobwebs. So I won't feel foolish for asking is there a difference between a 920 and 920 Super? I read 920 super is 54mm but Mine is a 920 (Non Super)


----------



## SCHallenger (May 19, 2022)

flipjack said:


> I've found a used Jonsered 920 at a pawn shop for $350 Canadian (~$255 U.S.). How old is this saw and is it any good? I'm planning on building a chainsaw mill and I'm looking for a used saw big enough to do the job. Any advice anyone could give would be appreciated.


I bought an early one in the 1980s. I did a lot of milling with it with a 34in. Total Super bar. For other use I also ran a 24in. bar. They are very strong, but, as others have noted, filtration was not great. I have milled some very hard stuff such as Honey Locust, White Oak, & Sugar Maple with good results but usually had to stop after cutting about 3ft. to clean the filter because the saw began to run rich. FWIW, Many of the boards & slabs I produced were 20-24IN. wide. When I didn't use it for a few months, I sometimes had to pull the plug & the starter cord a few times before I was able to overcome the stiffness & the compression. The original version had a Tillotson carb with a governor which we bypassed. It was an easy saw to tune & wanted to run in the neighborhood of 13,500 RPM for best performance. I had the saw for about 30 years & traded it in on a Stihl 201. Advancing age & arthritis had taken a toll on me. The 920 was still in pristine condition & running perfectly at that time.


----------



## TRTermite (May 19, 2022)

I envisioned it to be a contender to the 056 super Sounds like the durability is there as well .I will make a mental note on the governor and RPM.... thanks for posting.


----------



## SCHallenger (May 19, 2022)

TRTermite said:


> I envisioned it to be a contender to the 056 super Sounds like the durability is there as well .I will make a mental note on the governor and RPM.... thanks for posting.


I think the Stihl 051 was 5.3cc as was the 920. I may be mistaken, & it could well be that the 056 was of the same displacement. I was milling one day with a friend who had a Stihl which I thought was an 051. The two saws were about equal. The dealer who sold me the 920 knew I could tune a carb. We both felt it was best to do the bypass. I later learned that many of them had seized, & I seriously suspect that the governor tricked the operator into thinking that the saw was 4-stroking (much like the cursed rev limiters), & they adjusted it too lean believing that it was running rich!! If the saw is in good running condition, it should serve you well.


----------



## TRTermite (May 20, 2022)

Some of the ways I have been thinking are certainly in need of a review. The 056 super VS. the 920 seems to be a push-off. the 13500 governor bypass certainly gives the 920 a big edge. GOLLY GEE The cubes still keep reminding me of the good 'Ole' days. I will post more tomorrow.


----------

